# Sylvatica gives a hand to researchers...



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Devil Frog Vomits Up a New Ant Species


----------



## B-Lans (Aug 11, 2016)

Freaky yet intriguing.


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

Makes sense. Insect taxonomy is incredibly challenging, so places like the Northern Ecuadorean rain forests are not so well explored.


----------

